# Summit R/C Raceway New Years Race - Carpet Roadcourse



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

The Return... Summit R/C Raceway's New Years Race
Carpet Roadcourse Racing
Sunday January 3, 2008 - Racing starts at Noon
17.5 Single Cell Lipo 1/12 Scale
Vintage Trans Am
Short Course Truck
Other classes will run with enough interest (4 or more racers)
Let us know what you want to run...

$20 first entry, $10 additional entries​


----------

